# Olympus OM2



## ricksname (May 17, 2013)

I saw one of these in a shop window a few weeks back, and really would like to try playing with a film camera. It's a beautiful looking thing, and I've heard positive reviews. Anyone had any experience with the OM2 or film advice to share?


----------



## SCraig (May 17, 2013)

It was a rather advanced camera for its day.  TTL metering that measured the light reflected from the film.  I set mine up on a tripod in my darkroom right after I got it, and focused it on the end of a box of film.  Turned the lights off, tripped the shutter in auto, and sat there for several minutes in the dark.  Nothing happened so I lit a candle and moved it near the film box.  The shutter closed a few seconds later, and when I processed the film it was properly exposed.

I still have mine.  I don't use it any longer but I'd never part with it because of how I got it.

Edit ... The owner's manual is available for free download Here.


----------



## nedlog (Aug 17, 2013)

You are right it is a beautiful camera and I still, after 35 years, enjoy using it. Film really focuses your mind on getting the right settings and the camera is so easy to handle. Photographing with it is a pleasure I miss in digital cameras.


----------



## limr (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't have an OM2 but I've heard all good things about them. What I do have is an Olympus 35RC rangefinder, which is not the same camera, but they both use Zuiko lenses. Good glass. I'd say go for it!


----------



## Aden8100 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have used it. If you can find an OM-1n, it's even better. I use a 50/1,4 and 24/2,8 lens combination for Olympus which I like them very much.

Pool Factory | Above Ground Pools


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2013)

In my limited experience with cameras, my favorite is the OM-1n. It's a fantastic camera. I only have the 50mm f1.8-16 lens, but even with that limitation it's quite versatile. The OM-2 should serve you well. If you don't mind, how much are they asking for it?


----------

